# [OT] EU-Wahl am 13. 6. 2004

## amne

Besonders im Bezug auf die derzeit aktuelle Lage bezüglich Softwarepatenten (siehe hierzu auch Software-Patente-Warnung auf gentoo.de/org), aber auch so möchte ich nochmal auf die kommende EU-Wahl hinweisen. Wählen zu gehen ist mehr als nur eine lästige Pflicht, nämlich ein Privileg, das im Laufe der Geschichte hart erkämpft wurde.

Was man wählt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, sein Recht einfach verfallen zu lassen wäre schade.

PS: Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in diesem Thread auf hohem Nivau zu bleiben und sachlich zu argumentieren.  :Wink: 

edit: Topic angepasst.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Ich denke wählen zu gehen ist nicht nur im Zuge der Diskussion um Softwarepatente sinnvoll, denn diejenigen, die keinen Unterschied zwischen den großen Parteien sehen und deswegen nicht wählen wollen fördern extremistische Parteien.

Schon allein deswegen sollte jeder wählen gehen.

Moorenkopf

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Sollte jemand keine Partei wählen wollen, so bleibt Ihm noch die Möglichkeit seinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen und somit doch gewertet zu werden (besser als gar nicht wählen gehen, da die Stimme miteingerechnet wird).

----------

## rc

Hi.

Wer seine Stimme abgibt hat keine mehr.  <-- Achtung Sarkassmus  :Wink: 

Jetzt mal im Ernst ich halte wählen gehen für mit das wichtigste überhaupt.

Ich finds immer wieder "klasse", wenn Leute über Politik/Politiker herziehen, und auf die Frage ob sie gewählt haben mit "nein" antworten.

Meiner Meinung nach darf/sollte sich niemand, der nicht gewählt hat, über die jeweilige Regierung, Politik, etc.  beschweren.

Welche Partei man wählt, oder den Wahlzettel ungültig macht, bleibt dabei ja jedem selbst überlassen. Hauptsache man geht hin !

Ich finds übrigens richtig gut, dass solche politischen Themen auch in diesem Forum behandelt werden, und dabei sehr sachlich/neutral diskutiert werden.  :Smile: 

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich werd auch wählen gehen, obwohl lt. orf.at (mehr weiß ich über die wahl nicht  :Smile: ) fast nur prominente kanditieren. meine frage: was soll das? ich finde, dass in der (österreichischen) politik eh schon zuviel heiße luft geredet wird. warum kommen dann ausgerechnet noch prominente, die sich doch mit der materie nicht auskennen oder?

-> belehrt mich  :Smile: 

thx

----------

## yeoman

Naja, nachdem immer mehr Menschen der Meinung sind, man habe ohnehin nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera oder gar annehmen, man könne mit seiner Stimme überhaupt nichts mehr bewegen, weil "die da oben machen was sie wollen", zeigt diese Abwendung von Politik nun eben Wirkung.

Mittlerweile entblöden sich nicht einmal mehr die größeren Parteien, Prominente als Zugpferde in der Hoffnung vor ihren Karren zu spannen, daß die Wähler mit diesen wenigstens noch irgendetwas positives assoziieren und sich auf diese Weise ihre Stimme abschwatzen lassen.

Ist natürlich ein verhängnisvoller Teufelskreis, denn damit wird die Politik zunehmend der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben und noch weniger als ernst und wichtig wahrgenommen.

Also ein Grund mehr wählen zu gehen und den Teufelskreis der Politikverdrossenheit zu durchbrechen, damit in Zukunft nicht ausschließlich gealterte Fußballer, abgetakelte Pornostars und verblödete Models ihr Auskommen in den Parlamenten suchen. Wenn bei euch in Österreich tatsächlich nur solche Karrikaturen auf den Wahlzetteln stehen, dann würde ich Duffy Duck ergänzen und ihm meine Stimme geben, immer noch besser als zu Hause zu bleiben.

Vielleicht hast du aber Glück und es ist der eine oder andere vernunftbegabte Kandidat dabei, nicht jeder österreichische Prominente ist doch per Definition ein Idiot, oder ist es bei euch schon soweit fortgeschritten wie hier in Deutschland, wo man die wenigen Ausnahmen fast vernachlässigen kann?

Ich für meinen Teil habe übrigens Briefwahl beantragt und musste doch schwer schlucken, als ich auf der Liste der Grünen in Deutschland einen alten Bekannten wiederfand. Cem Özemyr (hoffe er schreibt sich so, ist nicht böse gemeint), seines Zeichens Symbol für die Regierungsfähigkeit der Grünen oder dafür, daß Korruption, Standesdünkel und Skrupellosigkeit auch den Grünen längst keine Fremdworte mehr sind wurde also receycelt.  Und das nach so kurzer "Bedenkzeit", die wissen wirklich, wie sie einem das Wählen sauer machen können.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *yeoman wrote:*   

> Also ein Grund mehr wählen zu gehen und den Teufelskreis der Politikverdrossenheit zu durchbrechen, damit in Zukunft nicht ausschließlich gealterte Fußballer, abgetakelte Pornostars und verblödete Models ihr Auskommen in den Parlamenten suchen. Wenn bei euch in Österreich tatsächlich nur solche Karrikaturen auf den Wahlzetteln stehen, dann würde ich Duffy Duck ergänzen und ihm meine Stimme geben, immer noch besser als zu Hause zu bleiben.

 

ah - beruhigt mich, wenns wenigstens noch wem so geht  :Smile: 

na, in österreich gibts schon 1-2 "normale" kandidaten auch, muss ich mal googeln  :Smile: 

sonst kommt wirklich "Homer Simpson" dran - der hat ja schon einiges an Erfahrung  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## yeoman

... aber nicht versehentlich Mr. Burns wählen, beherrsche dich!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich geh natürlich auch zur wahl; nur hab ich zum ersten mal überhaupt keine ahnung, wen ich wählen soll, weil ich nicht die zeit gefunden habe, mich mit den unterschiedlichen parteien auseinanderzusetzen  :Confused: 

----------

## Steffen

Kann man irgendwo nachlesen, wie die Parteien zu Software-Patenten stehen?

Obwohl ich mit der Position der CDU in einigen anderen Angelegenheiten weitgehend übereinstimme, wird die CDU für mich dadurch unwählbar, dass sie Software-Patente befürwortet bzw. sich überhaupt kaum um die Angelegenheit kümmert.

Die SPD hat nach ihrem Lippenbekenntnis dann ja im EU-Rat doch für Software-Patente gestimmt.  :Sad: 

Die FDP hat vor kurzem bekannt gegeben, gegen SP zu sein (Stand auf Golem.de), wobei mir das etwas seltsam vorkommt und dass man sich jetzt, wo die Sache leider schon sehr weit gediehen ist, eventuell die enttäuschten SPD-Wähler angeln will?  :Confused: 

Die Grünen sind soweit ich weiß eindeutig gegen SP, aber ob ich mit denen ansonsten auf einer Linie liege, weiß ich noch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Steffen wrote:*   

> Die Grünen sind soweit ich weiß eindeutig gegen SP, aber ob ich mit denen ansonsten auf einer Linie liege, weiß ich noch nicht. 

 

die grünen haben ja leider auch schön öfter wählerstimmen geangelt mit ihren versprechen und die abstimmungen im bundestag gegen ihre wähler und gegen ihr wahlprogramm gestimmt.

da sind die grünen sicherlich nicht die einzigen und ich glaub auch nicht, dass dieser thread hier dafür gedacht ist die parteien wegen vergangener fehler niederzureden.   :Embarassed: 

wie die parteien zu softwarepatenten stehen wäre für mich bei dieser wahl auch sehr wichtig. die nächsten jahre wollte ich mich eigentlich schon innerhalb der eu bewegen und den ein oder anderen euro verdienen  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

Zumindest für die dt. Parteien ist der Wahl-O-Mat wieder aktiv - aber bitte nicht zur Entscheidungsgrundlage machen.  :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die Grünen auf europäischer Ebene sind eindeutig gegen Softwarepatente, auf einer Veranstaltung in Brüssel von der Grünen Jugend Hessen, versicherte Heide Rühle, MdEP, dass sie eindeutig geschlossen gegen Softwarepatente sind und wir doch jetzt mal aufhören könnten mit den E-Mails schreiben, sie würden in der Post ersticken. Fand ich gut.

An der Stelle der Hinweis dass Bundespolitik, nicht gleich Europapolitik ist, dass ist eine ganz andere Ebene, so werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Sozialisiten (sprich SPD, etc.) mit dem Christdemokratischen/Konservativen Flügel koalieren, das sagt hier niemand in Deutschland ... Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran dass ein paar mehr Länder und die entsprechenden Lager da mitzureden haben als deutsche SPD und CDU ...

Die Positionen der Parteien zu Softwarepatenten lassen sich wunderbar auf http://www.ffii.org nachlesen. 

Grüße ...

----------

## ian!

Sehr informativ: http://kwiki.ffii.org/ElectAct0405De

----------

## slick

Ich habe mir aufgrund dieses Artikels meine politische Meinung gebildet:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47709

----------

## petter_r

@hephaistos6

Ganz klar ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo du in Österreich die Promis bei den Kandidaten siehst. Also hier mal eine kurze Übersicht über die Spitzenkandidaten:

Ursula Stenzel War mal vor langer Zeit Nachrichtensprecherin aber nur nebenbei hauptberuflich politische Journalistin

Hannes Swoboda berufspolitiker seit ewigen Zeiten

Hannes Kronberger auch nicht gerade ein Promi, obwohl ich von Ihm eher wenig weiß, ausser das ihn seine Partie nicht mag, da er angeblich ein Linker ist.

Johannes Voggenhuber Berufspolitiker seit frühester Jugend war früher in Salzburg sehr aktiv. Er ist übrigens interessant. War früher extremer Europagegner und gehört mittlerweile zu den glühendesten Verfechtern eines geeinten Europas.

Hans Peter Martin  Journalist mehr möchte ich zu dem nicht sagen.

Dann gibt es noch eine Linke Liste bestehend aus den Resten der KPÖ und anderen linken Gruppierungen. Dessen Spitzenkandidaten kenne ich nicht näher.

In anderen Ländern der EU gebe ich dir bezüglich Promis teilweise Recht. Z.B kandidiert Dolly Buster in Tschechien für das EU Parlament.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie gesagt: das hab ich auf orf.at gelesen!

is eh recht, wenn du näheres weißt. werd mich da gleich mal umsehen. thx

----------

## petter_r

Ich glaube ich kann mich an den Berichten auf orf.at erinnern, aber da ging es genau um Dolly Buster und Co. aber die kanditieren aber in anderen Ländern. 

Ich kann mich nur dem ErstPoster anschliessen: "Bitte geht alle zu dieser und auch jeder anderen Wahl!!!"

Denn wie schon mal eine berühmte Persönlichkeit meinte: Demokratie ist Scheisse, aber ich kenne nichts besseres. (nicht wörtlich zitiert)

Grüße

Ralf

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Die Grünen auf europäischer Ebene sind eindeutig gegen Softwarepatente,...

 

naja, die grünen drehen genauso ihr fähnchen im wind...

da sagen sie:

wir sind voll für linux in den öffentlichen verwaltungen und sowas...

klingt ja ganz gut - nur halten die sich selbst nicht mal dran in ihren eigenen verwaltungen...  :Wink: 

alles heisse luft...

das ist auf alle fälle die partei, die:

 einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will

 für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...

(und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)

effekt: 20 verschiedene pfandmarken im geldbeutel...

und versuch mal, eine der dosen/flaschen wieder zurückzugeben...

 radikal gegen biotechnologie ist.

(obwohl von denen keiner eine ahnung hat, was ein gen überhaupt ist... - ist was ganz, ganz böses übrigens...  :Wink:  )

 die reduzierung des co2 ausstosses fordert, obwohl deren anhänger selbst mit vorliebe 2 mal pro jahr mit dem flugzeug

auf die maledieven fliegen; gleichzeitig mir aber das recht absprechen, mit meinem auto zu akzeptablen kosten mobil zu sein...

 eine unerträgliche ansammlung von unerträglichen gutmenschen darstellt, die jeden bezug zur realität ihren idealen unterordnen:

beispiel:

wer denkt, er könnte die energieversorgung eines hochtechnologielandes mit ein paar windrädern bestreiten,

der hat den bezug zur realität leider verloren.

 ihre eigene ideale dann doch genau zu dem zeitpunkt verraten, an dem es dem machterhalt dient.

(siehe bundeswehr auslandseinsätze)

fazit:

softwarepatente sind nicht alles;

die werden genau von dieser partei nämlich ausschliesslich zum stimmenfang missbraucht...

aus den genannten gründen sind die grünen (für mich) eine ziemlich unwählbare truppe...

(leider sieht es mit den anderen parteien nur unwesentlich besser aus...    :Rolling Eyes:  )

gruss

rootshell

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will

 

Quelle?

 *Quote:*   

> für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...
> 
> (und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)
> 
> effekt: 20 verschiedene pfandmarken im geldbeutel...
> ...

 

Der Handel hatte sich quergestellt und bis zum letzten Moment versucht, das Gesetz zu blockieren, anstatt eine genormtes Rückgabesystem einzurichten. Drum stehen wir bis heute ohne ein solches da.

 *Quote:*   

>  radikal gegen biotechnologie ist.
> 
> (obwohl von denen keiner eine ahnung hat, was ein gen überhaupt ist... - ist was ganz, ganz böses übrigens...  )

 

Beim Wahl-o-Mat steht bei den Grünen ein "Neutral" drin zur Frage zur Klonforschung. Das hat mich offengestanden ziemlich gewundert. Ich bin gegen jede Art von Klonforschung, und ich behaupte zu wissen, was ein Gen ist.

 *Quote:*   

>  die reduzierung des co2 ausstosses fordert, obwohl deren anhänger selbst mit vorliebe 2 mal pro jahr mit dem flugzeug
> 
> auf die maledieven fliegen; gleichzeitig mir aber das recht absprechen, mit meinem auto zu akzeptablen kosten mobil zu sein...

 

Komm, diese Argumentation hat Bild-Zeitungs Niveau.

Wenn du ernsthaft gegen die Reduzierung des CO2-Ausstosses bist, dann bring doch bitte eine vernünftige Begründung.

 *Quote:*   

>  eine unerträgliche ansammlung von unerträglichen gutmenschen darstellt, die jeden bezug zur realität ihren idealen unterordnen:
> 
> beispiel:
> 
> wer denkt, er könnte die energieversorgung eines hochtechnologielandes mit ein paar windrädern bestreiten,
> ...

 

In Windkraftwerken steckt aber ein erhebliches Potential: Das Teil, das bei Fröttmaning auf dem Müllberg steht, versorgt 800 Haushalte. Und die Münchener Gegend ist sicher nicht optimal, was die Windsituation anbelangt.

Sogar in dem bis vor kurzen sehr rechts regierten Spanien haben sie es hinbekommen, in den letzten Jahren ein enges Netz aus Windkraftwerken aufzubauen. Ich finde wirklich, dass da einiger Nachholbedarf besteht bei uns.

 *Quote:*   

>  ihre eigene ideale dann doch genau zu dem zeitpunkt verraten, an dem es dem machterhalt dient.
> 
> (siehe bundeswehr auslandseinsätze)
> 
> 

 

Das hat mich auch geärgert.

Zum Thema Softwarepatente muss ich sagen: Die Grünen haben schon lange klar Position dagegen bezogen und sich bisher auch daran gehalten (vgl. Zypries). Bei den anderen größeren Parteien ist dies nicht der Fall.

Ich sehe nicht, dass dieses Thema nur zum Stimmenfang auf den Tisch gebracht worden wäre.

----------

## Carlo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will 
> 
> Quelle?

 

Stimmt schon. Allerdings muß man dazu auch sagen, daß der Anteil, den die Spritpreise am Einkommen wegfressen, seit den siebziger Jahren konstant geblieben ist. Angesichts desen, wie wertvoll der Rohstoff Öl ist, sind die Preise weltweit leider immer noch zu niedrig.

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...
> 
> (und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)
> 
> effekt: 20 verschiedene pfandmarken im geldbeutel...
> ...

 

Hätten sich die bürgerlichen Parteien aus partei-/wahltaktischen Überlegungen im Bundesrat nicht quer gestellt, wäre es eine ordinäre Steuer geworden, so wie es Töpfer als Umweltminister unter Kohl geplant hat.

@rootshell: Doppelmoral findest Du in allen Parteien und Deine Vorstellungen zum Thema Energieverbrauch sind gelinde gesagt konservativ. Letztlich mußt Du selber wissen, welche Gründe für Dich zwingend sind. Dabei solltest Du aber beachten, was in der EU entschieden wird. Vom Freien Umgang mit Kultur, Forschung und Wissen zu einer juristifizierten Patentschacherei!? Nein Danke, mir ist es lieber, wenn das Geld in der IT und durch Leistung verdient wird, als in Kanzleien die Mäuler zu stopfen. Ich jedenfalls werde das erste Mal in meinem Leben grün wählen, wenn auch mit Bauchschmerzen.

----------

## yeoman

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will
> 
> 

 

Resourcen zu verteuern ist IMHO durchaus als fair zu betrachten. Wer viel von einem knappen Gut verbraucht, was zudem eine Erblast für kommende Generationen in Form zunehmender Umweltverschmutzung darstellt, soll auch entsprechend dafür zur Kasse gebeten werden. Umgekehrt werden Leute mit sparsameren Autos und intelligentem Fahrverhalten für ihre Mühen belohnt.

Im Übrigen wirst du in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft von Spritpreisen um die 5 Euro nur noch träumen, das Öl wird knapp und der Verbrauch weltweit explodiert. Daß sich in diesem Zusammenhang die deutsche Automobilindustrie als Innovationsunfähig und weder im Senken des Verbrauchs noch im Entwickeln von alternativen Antriebssystemen (Hybridantrieb, Wasserstoff, ...) als konkurenzfähig erweist, ist den Grünen nun wirklich nicht anzulasten.

Nettes aktuelles Beispiel ist auch die Einführung einer Begünstigung für Dieselrußfilter, die unsere Automobilindustrie gerade noch unter Einsatz massiver Lobbyarbeit abwenden konnte. Was bei den Franzosen längst gang und gäbe ist, haben unsere Topkonzerne schlicht verpennt.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...
> 
> (und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)
> ...

 

Das Gesetz zum Dosenpfand stammt von der ehemaligen Umweltministerin Merkel und somit noch aus Zeiten der Regierung Kohl. Als die Industrie ihre unter Selbstverpflichtung auferlegten Mehrwegquoten deutlich unterschritten und somit das automatische Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes ausgelöst hat, wollte Herr Trittin wenigstens zu einer einheitlichen und kundenfreundlicheren Alternative kommen, was die Union unter Ausnutzung ihrer Bundesratsmehrheit zu verhindern wusste. Damit haben sie der Regierung nur die Wahl gelassen, entweder ganz auf das Dosenpfand zu verzichten oder diese unausgegorene Schwachsinnsverordnung Frau Merkels in Kraft treten zu lassen. Ich denke, die Entscheidung zugunsten von Mehrwegverpackungen die unreflektierte Verärgerung und Wut der Bevölkerung auf sich zu nehmen  hat sich inzwischen dennoch als richtig erwiesen, die Mehrwegquote ist wieder deutlich angestiegen.

Daß zu allem Überfluß der Handel ohne Rücksicht auf seine Kunden nach Kindergartenmanier nicht in der Lage war, ein einheitliches Rücknahmesystem aufzubauen und jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, ist letztlich deren Problem. Der Kram bleibt in den Regalen liegen und wer trotzdem meint auf Einweggetränke angewiesen zu sein, der muß sich wie du eben einen dicken Geldbeutel für all die netten Pfandmarken zulegen.

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber Recht, ich empfinde Herrn Trittin auch als ein wenig zu arrogant und sein Grinsen zum kotzen.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] radikal gegen biotechnologie ist.
> 
> (obwohl von denen keiner eine ahnung hat, was ein gen überhaupt ist... - ist was ganz, ganz böses übrigens...  )
> ...

 

Nun ja, nachdem im Zuge der vollständigen kommerzialisierung unserer Gesellschaft die letzten Skrupel auf Seiten von Wissenschaft und Industrie gefallen zu sein scheinen, bin ich ganz froh wenn es wenigstens in der Politik noch ein paar Mahner gibt, die über Ethik und Moral im Zusammenhang mit dieser äußerst verlockenden und zugleich brandgefährlichen neuen Technologie wachen. Wenn der Geist erst einmal aus der Flasche ist, dann ist besonders bei derart unüberschaubaren Eingriffen in die Natur nichts mehr zurückzuholen. Denke in diesem Zusammenhang doch nur einmal an die Freisetzung gentechnisch veränderter Pflanzen, die sich fröhlich mit ihren natürlichen Verwandten kreuzen und diese letztlich verdrängen können.

"Ist nicht, wenn man genau hinschaut, die ganze Natur verbesserungsfähig? Was Millionen von Jahren gekrümmt haben, müssen wir gerademachen; was gerade ist, müssen wir krümmen. Wir fragen die Natur nach ihrem Zweck, und sind mit ihrer Antwort, die wir uns selbst geben, unzufrieden."

(Erwin Chargaff, Pionier der Genforschung und philosophischer Schriftsteller)

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] die reduzierung des co2 ausstosses fordert, obwohl deren anhänger selbst mit vorliebe 2 mal pro jahr mit dem flugzeug
> 
> auf die maledieven fliegen; gleichzeitig mir aber das recht absprechen, mit meinem auto zu akzeptablen kosten mobil zu sein...
> ...

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob alle Grünen auf den Malediven Urlaub machen, aber ich bin der Meinung daß die unerträgliche Steuerbefreiung für Flugbenzin abgeschafft gehört. Das würde natürlich die Preise für Flugreisen erhöhen, was deine Automobilität zumindestens relativ bertrachtet günstiger erscheinen ließe.

Vom Gedanken, jeder Mensch habe ein Recht quasi für lau mit dem Auto durch die Gegend zu brausen, sollten wir uns allerdings verabschieden. Dieses Verhalten ist nicht nur egoistisch, sondern schlicht verantwortungslos und dumm.

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] eine unerträgliche ansammlung von unerträglichen gutmenschen darstellt, die jeden bezug zur realität ihren idealen unterordnen:
> 
> beispiel:
> ...

 

Etwas weniger Polemik bitte, es geht nicht um ein paar Windkrafträdchen, sondern um einen intelligenten Energiemix unter Einsatz von teilweise noch in den Kinderschuhen steckender, nachhaltiger Energienutzung. Daß insbesondere die Energiekonzerne von Konzepten wie dezentraler Energieerzeugung mit Hilfe vieler Kleinkraftwerke (Wasser, Sonne, Wind, Erdwärme, ...) sowie den Bemühungen Energie zukünftig wesentlich effizienter zu nutzen nur wenig halten, dürfte kaum jemanden wundern. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, daß es zur Förderung der Entwicklung nachhaltiger, umweltverträglicher Energieformen keine Alternative gibt, da wir auf dieser Erde nur für kurze Zeit zu Gast sind und uns entsprechend verhalten sollten. Atomstrom ist aufgrund des enormen Risikos und der ungeklärten Atommüllproblematik leider auch keine gute Wahl. 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] ihre eigene ideale dann doch genau zu dem zeitpunkt verraten, an dem es dem machterhalt dient.
> 
> (siehe bundeswehr auslandseinsätze)
> ...

 

Leider wahr und das ist nicht der einzige Punkt, an dem die Grünen ihre Ideale allzu leichtfertig verraten haben. Man denke nur einmal, was aus den Überzeugungen der einst Bürgerrechtsbewegten angesichts des gegenwärtigen Terrorwahns geworden ist.

Trotzdem gilt: Wählen gehen!

Es gibt ja nicht nur die Grünen und wie du richtig sagst, sind Softwarepatente längst nicht alles, wenn auch ein sehr bitteres Thema.Last edited by yeoman on Fri Jun 11, 2004 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will 
> 
> Quelle?
> 
> 

 

es sollte mittlerweile allgemeinwissen sein, dass die grüne partei die energiekosten allgemein verteueren will.

abgesehen davon hatte ich mal eine wahlkampfveranstaltung dieser partei besucht.

der referend (landtagsabgeordneter der grünen) sagte genau dieses - und deswegen hab ich mir das gemerkt... (das ist die quelle...)

die rede ist leider nicht im inet als link verfügbar... *gg*

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...
> 
> (und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)
> ...

 

also ist der handel/industrie schuld?

böser, böser handel...

eine vernünftige gesetzliche regelung hätte eben den handel

dazu verdonnert, ein system bis [deadline] einzurichten. [punkt]

so ist das nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

den schwarzen peter bekommen wahlweise die industrie oder die

politisch verantwortlichen. (je nach politischer meinung)

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    radikal gegen biotechnologie ist.
> 
> (obwohl von denen keiner eine ahnung hat, was ein gen überhaupt ist... - ist was ganz, ganz böses übrigens...  ) 
> ...

 

gaaah - lies dir das parteiprogramm mal genau durch...

da ist durchaus von mehr als nur klonforschung die rede...

nämlich allgemein von biotechnologie und genforschung.

beispiel:

ich hoffe, dass du keinen diabetes (zucker) hast.

die jetzige generation der diabetes medikamente (insulin human)

ist nämlich gentechnisch hergestellt.

und genau diese art von forschung soll nach willen der grünen verboten werden.

(die frage ist jetzt:

was macht ein diabeteskranker anhänger der grünen?

er verstösst mit jeder insulininjektion gegen seine politischen ziele...)

also soll quasi die forschung in diesem bereich als böse verboten werden (frag mal alle chronisch kranken, was die davon halten...)

währenddessen man das fertige produkt

(insulin human, das ergebnis ebendieser forschung) in der apotheke kaufen kann??? widerspricht sich...

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    die reduzierung des co2 ausstosses fordert, obwohl deren anhänger selbst mit vorliebe 2 mal pro jahr mit dem flugzeug
> 
> auf die maledieven fliegen; gleichzeitig mir aber das recht absprechen, mit meinem auto zu akzeptablen kosten mobil zu sein... 
> ...

 

warum hat das bildzeitungs niveau?

das ist meine reale erfahrung mit einigen sehr real existierenden glühenden anhängern der grünen...

wo bitte habe ich geschrieben, dass ich gegen eine reduzierung der treibhausgase wäre???

dreh mir bitte nicht die worte im munde herum...

abgesehen davon gibt es durchaus einige forscher, die behaupten,

der klimawandel (so es ihn überhaupt gibt) hätte mit dem co2 nichts zu tun...

erklärung:

anhand welcher daten stellen denn derzeit die gutmenschen einen klimawandel fest?

anhand von wetteraufzeichnungen, die ca. 100 jahre zurückreichen... - lächerlich...

klima ist per definition nichts, was sich in zeiteinheiten von 10 - 50 jahren festmachen lässt, sondern eher in tausenden von jahren...

wenn also die letzten 20 jahre im durchschnitt etwas wärmer waren, so hat das  nichts mit klima zu tun... beiweitem nicht...

und wer mal das klima (!!) in grössen zeiteinheiten verfolgt, der sieht, dass es in unseren breiten sowohl meere, als auch eiszeiten und ebenso tropisches klima gegeben hat (auch ohne autos)...

DAS ist klimawandel - nicht die temperatur derletzten 10 jahre - statistischer unsinn, was hier getrieben wird...

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    eine unerträgliche ansammlung von unerträglichen gutmenschen darstellt, die jeden bezug zur realität ihren idealen unterordnen:
> 
> beispiel:
> ...

 

naja, was machst du, wenns mal keinen wind gibt?

muss BMW in münchen dann die produktion einstellen?

so nach dem motto:

sorry, wir können heute nicht produzieren- es weht kein wind...

windräder - eine geradezu lächerlich archaische "technologie"...

das hat ja noch ganz andere auswirkungen:

weisst du, wieviel know how und arbeitsplätze bei KWU / siemens

durch diese derzeitige politik gefährdet sind?

und das sind hochtechnologiearbeitsplätze, informatiker, ingenieure, usw, usw...

was hier an hochtechnologie in deutschland den bach runtergeht und abwandert - das ist kollossal...

naja, dafür haben wir ja jetzt windräder - sicher ein grosser technologiezuwachs... und gut für den wirtschaftsstandort deutschland... (ironie!!!)

und ein windradschrauber hat sicher ein vergleichbares know how wie ein physiker bei der KWU, oder? - quatsch...

und ein deutscher biologe? meinst du, dass der forschungstandort deutschland bei diesen gesetzen attraktiv ist?

folge:

allgemein abwanderung von know how und technologie ins ausland - mit dramatischen wirtschftlichen folgen, btw... aber das merkst du ja selbst, denke ich...

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    ihre eigene ideale dann doch genau zu dem zeitpunkt verraten, an dem es dem machterhalt dient.
> 
> (siehe bundeswehr auslandseinsätze)
> ...

 

SIC -wundert mich auch nicht weiter...

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Thema Softwarepatente muss ich sagen: Die Grünen haben schon lange klar Position dagegen bezogen und sich bisher auch daran gehalten (vgl. Zypries). Bei den anderen größeren Parteien ist dies nicht der Fall.
> 
> Ich sehe nicht, dass dieses Thema nur zum Stimmenfang auf den Tisch gebracht worden wäre.

 

[/quote]

ich schon

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

ich liebe politische diskussionen...  :Wink: 

p.p.s

wer wirklich an umweltschutz interessiert ist, sollte sofort seinen pc ausschalten...

wer sich mit den herstellungsprozessen von halbleitern auch nur näherungsweise auskennt (auch solarzellen sind halbleiter!!!), der weiss, dass halbleiterfabriken energiefressende und umweltverschmutzende monstren sind...

also nichts mit solarzelleninstallationen inmitten idyllischer wiesen...

alles politische augenwischerei...

solarzellenproduktion, halbleiterproduktion ist äusserst umweltschädlich und energiefressend...

(aber davon erwähnen besagte politikerInnen natürlich kein wort - warum auch...)

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   für dieses unsägliche dosen / flaschenpfand (mit)verantwortlich ist...
> 
> (und der trittin grinst dann noch recht dumm dazu...)
> ...

 

Dann schau dir bitte in den restlichen Postings an, wen die politische Verantwortung trifft.

 *Quote:*   

> erklärung:
> 
> anhand welcher daten stellen denn derzeit die gutmenschen einen klimawandel fest?
> 
> anhand von wetteraufzeichnungen, die ca. 100 jahre zurückreichen... - lächerlich...
> ...

 

Gerade weil sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten frappierende Änderungen ergeben haben, sollten wir arlamiert sein. Dass das mit einer natürlichen Klimaveränderung nicht in Einklang zu bringen ist, schreibst du ja selbst.

 *Quote:*   

> naja, was machst du, wenns mal keinen wind gibt?
> 
> muss BMW in münchen dann die produktion einstellen?
> 
> so nach dem motto:
> ...

 

Wieder Bild-Zeitung. Erstens hat niemand gesagt, dass der Strom der Zukunft ausschließlich aus Windenergie gewonnen werden sollte, und zweites ist es bereits mit unserer heutigen Technik sage und schreibe möglich, Energie zu speichern.

 *Quote:*   

> das hat ja noch ganz andere auswirkungen:
> 
> weisst du, wieviel know how und arbeitsplätze bei KWU / siemens
> 
> durch diese derzeitige politik gefährdet sind?
> ...

 

Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben. Ein einziges aktuelles Windkraftwerk erzeugt mehr Energie, als der komplette Forschungspark, den die USA in Folge der Ölkrise in den 70ern angelegt hatten. Der entscheidende Forschungsbeitrag gelang der deutschen Firma Enercon. Die USA wussten sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen als den Geheimdienst NSA damit zu beauftragen, Industriespionage zu betreiben. Es sind tatsächlich Spione an solchen Türmen hochgeklettert, eingestiegen und haben das Innenleben abfotografiert.

 *Quote:*   

> p.p.s
> 
> wer wirklich an umweltschutz interessiert ist, sollte sofort seinen pc ausschalten...
> 
> wer sich mit den herstellungsprozessen von halbleitern auch nur näherungsweise auskennt (auch solarzellen sind halbleiter!!!), der weiss, dass halbleiterfabriken energiefressende und umweltverschmutzende monstren sind...
> ...

 

Spar dir deine Polemik, bitte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du keine ernsthafte Antwort auf dieses Nachtreten erwartest.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erstens hat niemand gesagt, dass der Strom der Zukunft ausschließlich aus Windenergie gewonnen werden sollte, und zweites ist es bereits mit unserer heutigen Technik sage und schreibe möglich, Energie zu speichern. 
> 
> 

 

klar - die derzeitige technologie verwendet dazu blei, schwefelsäure, lithium, und ähnliche wunderbare werkstoffe...

wie gut für die umwelt...  :Wink: 

naja mit wasserstoff haperts halt noch im augenlick...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gerade weil sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten frappierende Änderungen ergeben haben, sollten wir arlamiert sein
> 
> 

 

nochmal:

kurzfristige änderungen der temperatur lassen keinen rückschluss auf einen klimawandel zu.

es gibt kurzfristige schwankungen, mittelfristige schwankungen, langfristige schwankungen und längstfristige schwankungen, wobei die längstfristigen schwankungen klimaänderungen darstellen...

was wir zur zeit erleben ist (bisher) eine kurzfristige schwankung - das hat mit dem begriff klima nichts zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben. 
> 
> 

 

klar, da hast du recht...

leider habe ich keine ahnung und bin dumm...

deswegen hats bei mir auch nur für eine doktorarbeit in medizin gereicht...

und genau deshalb weiss ich, was ebendiese aktuelle gesetzgebung (nicht nur) der medizinischen forschung in deutschland antut...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spar dir deine Polemik, bitte. 
> 
> 

 

wo ist das bitte polemik, wenn man erklärt, dass die produktion von computern, halbleitern und solarzellen alles andere als umweltverträglch ist?

schau mal:

wie wird schon alleine eine platine hergestellt?

zuerst mit kupfer überzogen, dann mit photolack.

dann belichtet.

dann wird das überschüssige kupfer abgeätzt.

hierbei gelangt zu anwendung alles von eisen-III-chlorid bis über wasserstoffperoxyd + salzsäure...

was passiert mit dem kupferschlamm und den säurerückständen?

ach ja, ich vergass...

die fabriken stehen ja in china und fernost... das ist ja sooo weit weg...

schau doch mal auf deine grafikkarte....

made in china?  :Wink: 

was meinst du, was die da für ein umweltmanagement haben?

das muss dir doch zudenken geben...

von der produktion der eigentlichen halbleiter und solarzellen reden wir jetzt mal garnicht...

frag doch mal einen grünen politiker, ob er weiss, wie solarzellen eigentlich hergestellt werden...

aber ich bin ja nur polemiker...

und zum thema auto:

leider wohnen _nicht_ alle leute 100m von einer ubahn haltestelle entfernt.

für die bewohner sämtlicher ländlicher gebiete ist ein auto schlicht und einfach kein luxus sondern lebensnotwendigkeit.

und wenn dann jemand sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jeder Mensch habe ein Recht quasi für lau mit dem Auto durch die Gegend zu brausen...
> 
> Dieses Verhalten ist nicht nur egoistisch, sondern schlicht verantwortungslos und dumm. 
> ...

 

dann braucht dieser mensch halt kein auto, vielleicht weil er eine ubahn oder bus haltestelle in der nähe hat.

viele, viele leute sind allerdings sehr wohl auf ihr auto angewiesen und deshalb halte ich obigen satz schon für etwas zuwenig durchdacht

(gelinde gesagt)...

ich bin zum beispiel gerade bei mir zuhause:

die nächste ubahn ist 40 (!!) km entfernt (nürnberg).

der nächste aldi etwa 4,5km.

der nächste bahnhof etwa 6km.

so, wie soll man das machen ohne auto?

wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte, ja, dann würde ich mein auto verkaufen - sofort...

gruss

rootshell

ich liebe diese allein-gegen-den-rest-der-welt diskussionen...  :Wink: 

----------

## mo-ca

:RESPEKT: @ rootshell   :Wink: 

du hast die doch schon recht genau mit gewissen dingen auseinandergesetzt (daher sind deine beiträge immer so interessant  :Smile:  )

was die grünen angeht, so finde ich an sich das schlimme, dass die die atomenergie in deutschland (wo WIR eigentlich führend sind/waren) abschaffen wollen/werden/tun.

bei mir (dresden) gabs mal einen reaktor in rossendorf. der wurde ziemlcih direkt nach der wende dichgemacht (klar, was die verbuddelt haben, war auch nciht feierlich). der, der den abbau mit leitet, ist der vater eines kumpels von mir, wodurch ich auch einige sachen erfahren hab, wo man sich an den kopf greift. wer immer denkt, da kommt so day of tentakel mäßig giftiges wasser raus, der irrt. das wasser is so rein, dass die rohre regelmäßig gewechselt müssen, weil ionen aus denen gezogen werden und die stailität auf dauert nachlässt. lustige sache, so sauber, dass es schon wieder tot ist ...

weiterhin ist interessant, dass obwohl der ausstieg beschlossen ist zur gleichen zeit bei münchen reaktoren in betrieb genommen werden. warum ? damit wir den dann wieder schließen?

hat sich eigentlich mal jemand richtig gedanken gemacht, wo der strom herkommt? aus der steckdose, na klar   :Confused: 

aber wenn wir aus regenerativen energiequellen alles gewinnen wollen (die windmühlenparks sehen ja echt zu kotzen aus und sind auch nicht soooooo leise, wie alle tun), dann werden wir noch zu tun haben, denn ein großteil des dt. stromes kommt aus kernenergie.

naja importieren wir halt vonnen franzosen, die freuen sich und bauen 2 reaktoren mehr.

was die softwarepatente angeht, so habe ich mal gelesen, dass die FDP auch dagege sein sollen. 

ist natürlich nicht DER grund um ne partei zu wählen, aber einer.

----------

## rc

Ei,

Strom kommt aus der Steckdose,

Milch ausm Tetrapack und Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn.

Wie schon gesagt welche Partei, wenn überhaupt(Wahlzettel ungültig machen), man wählt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ist ja eigentlich nix anderes als die Wahl des geringsten Übels. (*Leider*)

Hab jetzt gehört, dass die Wahlbeteiligung in Deutschland bei ca. 40% liegen soll.

Was mich jetzt mal interessiert ist, was passiert, wenn die restlichen 60% einfach nur mal so hingehn und ihre Wahlzettel ungültig machen. ???

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung: Auf jeden Fall hingehn!

Edit: Bierlaune u.U. vorhanden  :Wink: 

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## Carlo

@mo-ca: Das Problem mit der Kernenergie ist nicht, daß da giftiges Wasser rauskommt (erwärmtes Flußwasser ist allerdings in Problem),  sondern (neuerdings) die Terrorsicherheit und die unlösbare Endlagerung. Kein Mensch kann 20000 Jahre sichere Lagerung garantieren.

@rootshell: Kraftwerksbau ist ein internationaler Markt und gerade in Deutschland stehen Neubauten an, so daß Siemens sicher nicht zu kurz kommt; Da werden die (gar nicht so archaischen) Windkraftwerke, an denen mittlerweile auch abertausende Arbeitsplätze hängen, nicht weiter stören.

Der Thread gleitet aber ein bißchen ab. Zersiedelung und, daraus resultierend: Flächenversiegelung und erhöhter Mobilitätsbedarf, Energiewirtschaft - eigentlich geht's doch darum, ausufernde Patentpraktiken zu verhindern.

----------

## yeoman

Heute ist Wahltag!

Musste ja nochmal gesagt sein, bevor dieser Thread vielleicht endgültig im Nirvana verschwindet.

----------

## plate

Und wenn ihr dann alle ganz heiser seid von der Stimmabgabe, dann schaut doch kurz in diesem Thread in OTW vorbei...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

Der Wahlzettel wurde abgegeben, aber habe ich wirklich gewählt? Telepolis: Für Deutschland ist die Europawahl praktisch schon gelaufen

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## yeoman

Hab ich auch gelesen. Ist zwar nicht neu, aber daran erinnert zu werden ist stets aufs Neue schmerzhaft.

Bei uns waren gleichzeitig auch Kommunalwahlen. Das Wahlrecht ist zwar wesentlich komplizierter, aber immerhin kann man sich seine Kandidaten, die natürlich letzten Endes auch von den Parteien "vorgeschlagen" werden, frei zusammenstellen, mischen, streichen und so fort, kurz: Kumulieren und Panaschieren

Um die Stimmung noch ein wenig weiter zu drücken, ein kurzer Auszug aus dem letzten Akt von Rolf Hochhuths "Mc Kinsey kommt". Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr radikales Stück, das sich kritisch nicht nur mit Europa auseinandersetzt und die Dinge erfrischend vorbehaltlos beim Namen nennt:

 *Rolf Hochhuth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hilde: Ein Sternenbanner,
> 
> statt einer eigenen Fahne, blamabel!
> ...

 

Viel Spaß noch am Europawahlsonntag  ....  :Confused: 

----------

## Sas

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Der Wahlzettel wurde abgegeben, aber habe ich wirklich gewählt? Telepolis: Für Deutschland ist die Europawahl praktisch schon gelaufen
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 Ja, mir wärs auch lieber gewesen, die Kandidaten direkt wählen zu können... Aber so groß finde ich den Unterschied jetzt auch nicht, bin ich doch sowieso der festen Überzeugung, dass Demokratie nicht funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## plate

Ich habe eine sehr präzise europäische Vision weit jenseits der Unternehmensbilanzen. Ich war lang genug außerhalb Europas, um eine europäische Identität zu entwickeln, die mir politische Heimat geworden ist. Dem Parteiengezänk in den einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten der EU, diesen thematischen Monokulturen aus übelriechenden Setzlingen der jeweiligen nationalen Boulevardpresse, ziehe ich sie allemal vor.

Der Prozess der europäischen Einigung ist übrigens nicht dauerhaft aufzuhalten. Jürgen Habermas nennt die politischen Absprachen zwischen den Mitgliedsländern und ihre Umsetzung in europaweite Gesetzgebungen "pfadabhängige Entscheidungen", die im Rahmen sich ständig verengender Möglichkeiten zwar noch gemäßigte Kursänderungen zulassen, aber glücklicherweise keine U-Turns mehr.

----------

## yeoman

Ich selbst fühle mich auch als Europäer und sehe zu einer konsequenten Bewegung hin zu einer politischen Union keine Alternative.

Ein deutscher Politiker, mir ist leider entfallen wer es war, hat unlängst formuliert, wie es für Bayern heute ganz selbstvertändlich sei, keinen Außenminister mehr zu haben, so sollte es in den europäischen Nationalstaaten mittelfristig ebenso als völlig normal empfunden werden.

Leider scheint sich mir die politische Einigung nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund der jetztigen Osterweiterung  erstmal auf eine Durststrecke zuzubewegen. Früher hieß es, wenn Europa ein Wagen ist, so sind Deutsche und Franzosen der Motor und die Briten die Bremse. Als Bremser stehen sie auf der Insel nun nicht mehr alleine da, aber vielleicht verlangt man den Osteuropäern auch ein wenig zuviel auf einmal ab, immerhin haben diese Staaten in den letzten 15 Jahren einen unglaublichen Wandel vom Warschauer Pakt auf direktem Wege in die Europäische Union durchlebt.

Trotzdem finde ich Entwicklungen, die Europa zum Binnenmarkt reduzieren und aufgrund fehlender allgemeingültiger Sozialstandards und Bürgerrechte im Bewusstsein der Bürger als eher feindselig erscheinen lassen sehr bedenklich, wenigstens gibt es im Bereich des Umweltschutzes bereits Richtlinien, die in allen Staaten bindend sind und damit nicht gegeneinander ausgespielt werden können.

Ich hoffe, daß die europäische Verfassung, wenngleich sie als Kompromislösung leider etwas zu kurz gegriffen ist, doch noch verabschiedet wird und jetzt muß ich mir erstmal die Hochrechnungen und Ergebnisse im TV anschauen, die übrigens gegen den ausdrücklichen Willen der europäischen Kommision und gegen geltendes Europarecht bereits vor 22Uhr veröffentlicht werden, während in anderen EU-Staaten noch gewählt wird ....

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/co/17633/1.html

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die Hochrechnung für die Europawahl

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,304021,00.html

Schade, war aber abzusehen.

----------

## MatzeOne

traurig wenig wahlbeteiligung  :Sad: 

----------

## gaelic

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eine unerträgliche ansammlung von unerträglichen gutmenschen darstellt, die jeden bezug zur realität ihren idealen unterordnen:
> 
> 

 

was ist ein gutmensch?

----------

## sirro

 *gaelic_cargal wrote:*   

> was ist ein gutmensch?

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmensch

----------

## Ataraxis

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Sollte jemand keine Partei wählen wollen, so bleibt Ihm noch die Möglichkeit seinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen und somit doch gewertet zu werden (besser als gar nicht wählen gehen, da die Stimme miteingerechnet wird).

 

 *rc wrote:*   

> Wie schon gesagt welche Partei, wenn überhaupt(Wahlzettel ungültig machen), man wählt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

 

Leute, klärt mich mal bitte  auf: Ungültige Stimmen gehen doch genau so wie nichtabgegebene Stimmen ein (nämlich gar nicht), oder? Falls  dem nicht so ist,  dann  hätte ich auch gerne ne Quelle zum nachlesen   :Smile: 

Gruß,

Ataraxis

----------

## ralph

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist auf alle fälle die partei, die:
> 
>  einen spritpreis von 2.50 Eur. - 5.00 Eur. einführen will
> ...

 

Wow, ob es möglich ist noch mehr Nichtwissen, Vorurteile und Verblendung in ein Posting zu packen? Aber ich vergaß, es sind natürlich die anderen die verblendet sind.  :Wink: 

Auf jeden Fall Respekt für diese reife Leistung.

Aber da wir eh schon ganz schön OT sind und die Europawahl und vor allem die mangelnde Beteiligung an der selben schlicht frustierend sind, hier noch ein positives Ergebnis der gestrigen Wahlen.

Endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich hat Hamburg ein neues Wahlrecht und das gegen den erbitterten Widerstand von CDU und SPD.   :Very Happy: 

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2004/06/14/306659.html

----------

## yeoman

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich hat Hamburg ein neues Wahlrecht und das gegen den erbitterten Widerstand von CDU und SPD.  
> 
> http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2004/06/14/306659.html

 

Ja, das ist wirklich mal eine gute Nachricht.   :Very Happy:   Dieser Ansatz müsste jetzt nur noch Bundesweit Einzug halten, aber .....

Glückwunsch nach Hamburg!

----------

